# Anno 1404 auf 2 unterschiedlichen Monitoren spielen



## Professor Frink (25. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich benutze einen Samsung Syncmaster 22" und einen BenQ 17" nebeneinander, kann man Spiele wie Anno 1404  gleichzeitig  auf beiden Monis zocken ?
wenn ja wie ?
hab schon gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden


----------



## Opheliac (25. Januar 2010)

Ja im Fenstermodus spielen und in der Engine.ini die Auflösung umstellen.
 Zum Bleistift:

<InitFile>
<ScreenXSize>3600</ScreenXSize>
<ScreenYSize>1000</ScreenYSize>


----------

